# Newly discovered composer - Reynaldo Hahn



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

This is what I like portable and digital music world. I have the opportunity to sample lots of music and get to know lots of composers. I started listening to Mozart's music to begin with my journey to classical music, and 2 years later now I hardly listen to Mozart's music anymore. Of course I am not saying Mozart's music is no good :tiphat:, just that I have now expanded my music interests to many other composers'.

Reynaldo Hahn is an example. I love his music.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Hahn's Piano Quintet is wonderful. I have placed his name in the long list of composers I would like to explore more.


----------



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

mmsbls said:


> Hahn's Piano Quintet is wonderful. I have placed his name in the long list of composers I would like to explore more.


+1

Also his songs are beautiful.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

You should try to hear Hahn's own recordings of his songs. I think it's Marcel Proust at the piano, recorded at 102 Bvd Haussmann


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

lostid said:


> +1
> 
> Also his songs are beautiful.


Yes.


----------



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah that one, beautiful although I don't understand the songs.


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

Several of his songs are featured here.





^ Reynaldo Hahn Sings, Accompanies Himself on the Piano


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I just want to give a quick thank you for this thread! Another composer I look forward to exploring. The Susan Graham lieder album above is good stuff from the few tracks I've sampled so far.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Mandryka said:


> You should try to hear Hahn's own recordings of his songs. I think it's Marcel Proust at the piano, recorded at 102 Bvd Haussmann


I thought you must have been joking, but it turns out there are recordings of Hahn singing his own songs. It appears that he accompanies himself, though. I've never heard of Proust being able to play any instrument.

edit: oh wait, Rhythm already confirmed this...










another essential Hahn set, both for listening and reading:


----------



## kanook (Mar 21, 2014)

I agree with you lostid. With the advent of the internet it's opened up the world for we classical music lovers. It's mind boggling how many obscure composers, who hold their own with the famous ones, there are who have graced the world over the ages. I've got two digital CD's of Reynaldo Hahn's work...... "Works For 2 Pianos" with pianists Huseyin Sermet & Kun Woo Paik" and "Hahn & Vierne Piano Quintets" which has his Piano Quintet in F sharp minor along with Louis Vierne's (another unknown composer) Piano Quintet in C minor. Lovely music indeed.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

mamascarlatti said:


> Yes.


Definitely one of the best French recitals ever! I play this one quite often while reading _The Search_


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

mamascarlatti said:


> Yes.


I second this album for sure! It's probably my favorite Susan Graham recital disc.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Add yet another thumbs up for this recording.

Another suggestion:


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

^^^
Oh yes, especially his piano music. Other than Earl Wild's wonderful album, this one (featuring pianist Cristina Ariagno) is every bit as worthy.
http://www.amazon.com/Hahn-Works-Pi...TF8&qid=1426214081&sr=1-7&keywords=hahn+piano


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

SimonNZ said:


> I thought you must have been joking, but it turns out there are recordings of Hahn singing his own songs. It appears that he accompanies himself, though. I've never heard of Proust being able to play any instrument.
> 
> edit: oh wait, Rhythm already confirmed this...
> 
> ...


A second for this fine set containing most if not all of his songs, shared by four excellent singers.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Any fans of his piano concerto?

View attachment 66303


----------

